# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  فينك ( خواطر)

## وادكول مش معقول

[shdw]فينك[/shdw] 
فينك يااللي اوتار الحنين عزفينك ..... فينك

[shdw]فينك[/shdw] 
فينك يااللي حروف الانين كتبينك...... فينك

[shdw]فينك[/shdw]  ده انا ابتسمت للجرح وانقسمت بين صرخة شوق وصمت..
بينده فين حنينك ....

[shdw]فينك[/shdw] 
فينك من ده ويل ... شايل قلبي شيل ...جوه حضنه ليل ....
نهاره فوق جبينك .....

[shdw]فينك[/shdw] 

بيني وبينك سكوت خايف عمري يفوت ...
من غير ما اقابلك واموت ........................ اموت علي ايدينك ...

[shdw]فينك[/shdw]

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

جوه قلبي صرخة سكات ... ممكن تملي الكون اهات

نفسي احكي للعالم ... نفسي اشهد كل حالم ..

نفسي احكي واقول ..يمكن عني الالم يزول..
نفسي احكي وابوح ..يمكن عني الالم يروح..

نفسي اوصف بداية حبي ليكي ....ونهاية جرحي فيكي..
_________________________________________

افتكرت اني بالاحلام حققـــــــــت نصر ...
افتكرت اني بالغرام بنيتلك احلي قصر ...

لقيت الحلم راح بجماحه زي مهر ..
لقيت الغرام في دنيتنا كلـه قهر ...

:130:

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الجرح جرحي انا .....
والحـــق عليا انا .....

صدقت غرامك ...انا 
سمعت كلامك ...انا

وفي حبك شفت الويل .... بهجـــرك ليا انا ..
ولعيــــونك غنيت لليل ....ولا سالت في انا..

وفي لحظة تبعني انا ....
ليه ...
اسوي عندك كام انا ...

علي ورقة قطـــرة ندا ...انا...
ذكري بتقول كلمة هنا ...انا...

تبعني ليـــــــــه .. انا ...
اكيد انت ولا حتي هنا ...

وعجـــــــــــــــــــبي عليا انا ....

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عديتلك بحـور وبحــور ...
هديتلك قصور وقصور ...
ولجلك عبرت الصعب..
.........سايرت الركب..
..............................وقلت [shdw]يــــــــــــارب[/shdw] 

لنا عنتر ولا شمشـــــون...
ولا فارس ده انا المفتون...

بحبك انا المفتون ...

مفتون بسحر القمر...
مفتون بهدي القدر...

الحب حكايتي معاكي ...
والدمـــــع سر هواكي...

حبيتك وحبك هـــــو طفولتي ...
هويتك وهواكي سر بطولتي ...

انتي الحـــــب ......وانا الانسان ...
ورسم عنيكي ......مكان وزمان ...

انتي الفكر ......وقت النسيان ...
وبرحنــانك .....واحة حـــيران ...

----------


## من اوتار القلب

قبل مشاركتي هذه اخذت في كل قاعة جولة وفي كل جولة كان لي وقفة ...

ولكن في محطتي هذه .... تعجبت لكلماتك ....

وجدت فيها من العذوبة ما زاد تعجبي ..... الا ان وصل لانبهار مصاحب له ...

انبهرت بفكر راقي وبكلمات تمس الوجدان ...
تعجبت مرتين .....

في الاولي ..... في جولتي وجدت لمشاركاتك الروح المرحة الخفيفة ..... فسألت نفسي هل هو نفس الشخص ام انه اخر....
فكيف لتلك الروح المرحة ان يكون بداخلها كل هذا الحزن ..... هل هو يخفي حزنه بقناع من مرح .... ام انه يتخذ من تلك الكلمات وقفة يفرغ فيها احزانه ليكمل مسيرة المرح التي يعمها علي غيره ...

وفي الثانية .... تعجبت كيف لم يتم اي مشاركة علي موضوعك او تعليق او حتي نقد علي كلمات بتلك العذوبة ممكن من الاحساس بها ان تذيب جبال من جليد ....

واخيرا .....

اتمني ان اري من عذوبة كلاماتك المزيد منها ......

----------


## ابن البلد

كلامك جميل واد كول

كلاماتك رائعة من اوتار القلب

فعلا شاعر 

و مرحبا بيك بالمنتدي نسيت أرحب بيك ياله ياعم زغروته علشانك :145::145::145::145:


:111:
:106:
:109:
:100::100::100::100::100::100:

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

شكرا ليك يا 
[gl]من اوتار القلب[/gl] 
انت فعلا حسستني اني من الموهوبين 
وانك انت بكلام الناس من الحاسين 

وشكرا ليك يا 
[gl]ابن البلد[/gl] 
بس انت لسه من الفاكرين 
ولا كنت عامل من المطنشين

----------


## ابن البلد

لا يا واد يا كولين 
كنت من اللي مش واخدين 
بالهم من الموجودين

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

براءة ياعم بس دي اخر مرة من المرتين 
وحاسب لا تقع معايا وتقول جملتين 
لا في الاخر يقولي علينا شوية هباشين 
بالكلام متلاعبين 
ويلبسونا تهمة بسببها نترمي في الزنازين 
او يقولوا بنجيب في سيرة ناس محترمين 
جنب الحيط ماشين 
واحنا بغلاستنا متمحكين 
ولا يمكن انت اللي تقصد ناس معينين 
وانا في بالي مش جايين 
قول قبل ما تتحط في لوحة الممنوعين 
وحروف كلامك بالديتول يبقوا مطهرين 
او يفتكرونا فرش الملاية احنا فيه محترفين

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

بس اوعي يفتكرونا لصلاح جاهين 
بقينا احنا من التابعين 
ونبقي زيه من المعتقلين 
او يمكن زيه نبقي علي العرش متربعين 
لا ياعم كفاية علي الحجر احنا قاعدين 
وفي بيوتنا لسه مبسوطين

----------


## ta3mia

الواد كول
ازيك و عامل ايه 
ازي ماما وبابا والعيال 
انشاء الله كله تمام ، بعد السلام على الحجة والحج
وا لعيال 
احب اقولك انك  
ايه ايه (بتاعت شعبان عبد الرحيم

و كلمني ( بتاعت حكيم )

ايه اللي حصل 
ايه اللي جار
مش عارفة

فاهم حاجه ............. انا بقي مش فاهمة  ........ يعني من شوية شفت مطش الاعتزال بتاعك ................ بس الظاهر انك زي شريهان ........... كل شوية تعتزل بعدين ترجع في رائيك
وانا بحيك ...................... خالص مالص ............. علشان تقهر العزال ......... و تغني والنبي لنغيظ العزال و نقول اللي ما عمره اتقال ......... و انا بصراحة مش عارفه ايه اللي اتقال  ......... بس المهم انا معاك قلبا و قالبا
و الكلام ده انت جايبه منين


مش عارفة 
بس مية مية عليك 
و خليك على قلبهم يا غلبهم كلهم

اختك اموله الامورة

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

كووووول ........ إنت عارفني ... بكلامك أول المعجبين ... 
بس إنت طلبت ...... إني مكنش أول المعلقين ....... 
وفضلت مستنيه ... لحد ما فتكروني من المطنشين 
أو من إلي بالهم مش واخدين  ::p:  




 :7:

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

[shdw]ولا دمـــــــــــــــــع بيهــــــــــزني[/shdw] 

ولا دمـــــع بيهزني 
ولا بارجع من عتاب

واهو جالك يوم تحزني وأشوفك في العذاب .....

اد ايه كان برئ نبض قلبــــــي لما حبك ..
اد ايه كان جرئ في الخيانة نبض قلبك ..

قلبـــي حبك حب ضعف ....   (شده تحت الضاد)
وافتكرتي حنانه ضعف ....   (فتحة فوق الضاد)

رحتي خنتي وراجعه تبكي ...... ويا امل كداب ....

كنت بابكي .... لما تبكي .... لما كان قلبي في ايديكي ...
النهـــــارده ....انا قلبي ملكي والدمـــــوع ملك لعنيكي ...

اتخدعت كتير في دمعك .. 

تندهيني ايوه سامعك ...

مستحيل 
مستحيل
مستحيل

ينفتحلك تاني باب ...

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يا ست فيرجووو عارف انك من المعجبين
ده انتي عندي اهم الناقدين 
انا باتكلم علي الناس التانيين 
اما يا طعمية ا وعي تفتكري اني من المعتزلين
ده ان بس كنت واخد فترة راحة وليكم انا من الراجعين
وما تخافي انا هاكون ليهم من القاعدين
علي كلامهم من الواقفين
ولحركاتهم من الراصدين
بس انتي يا اختي قولي آمين

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

طيب ........... آمين ..... 
وخليك هنا ....... ده إحنا بوجودك ..... متشرفين....... وفرحنين...:D :D

----------


## milly

امين 
يا احلا اعضاء منورين 
شعراء وفنانين
في منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي مصر متربعين
 :7:   :7:   :7:

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

> كاتب الرسالة الأصلية milly 
> *امين 
> يا احلا اعضاء منورين 
> شعراء وفنانين
> في منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي مصر متربعين
>   *


سمع هس علي كل اللي موجودين ...
وسلام مربع يا جدع لاحلا الشاميين ...
ودقي يامزيكا وسمعينا احلي ليل :31:  علي  :31: عين ..
ده المنتدي باعضاءه منورين ...
وبكره يعلي ويبقي لكل الجوايز حاصلين ..
ويكون زي الديكودر متشفرين ... 
بس بعد احلي ليل :31:  علي :31:  عين ....
وتردوا يااللي قاعدين ....

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الحب ابتدي .... ابتدي يهزمني ...
الحب ابتدي .... ابتدي يهدمني ...
الدنيا وبتمطوح فيا بين حب وحيــــــــــــــــرة واحلام  
ساعات بتاخدني لامانيــــــــــــــة والاقي دنيايا امان  
وساعات بتخدني لجنتها واشوف احلامي خلاص بتبان  
وفي عز الحلم ... الاقي ... الحلم سراب دخان 

ولا قادر اعرف نهايتها .. ولا قادر احدد نيتها ... ولا امتي هشوف بسمتها ..

لو بس الدنيا تريحني ..

وتقولي فين نهايتها .. او حتي تبين سكتها ..

لو حتي هتجرحني بفراق .. او حتي تلاقيني باشواق ..

انا راضي بحكم اراديتها ..
انما في هواك من تاني مش هاقدر ..
انا قلبي من الدنيا خــــلاص اتكسر ..

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

لقيت جوه قلبي صرخة سكــات ... ممكن تملي الكــــــــــــون اهات...

شكيت في لحظة اكون مجنـون ... وجوه قلبي يفضل حبك مسجون ...

حسيت اني ممكن اكون مهموم ... وجوه عـــــــمري انسان مقسوم ...

بحبك كــــــونت كياني ..
ورسمـت لنفسي زماني ..
وبغدرك حطمـــت اماني ..
ومسحت بنفسي زماني ..

كنت واهم لما اديتك امان ... وقلت انا بعـــــــــــــدك انسان ...
كنت فاكرك حــب وحنان ... لقيتك مجرد حروف علي جدران ...

نفسي احكي واقول ..
لما ضاقت بيا العقول ..

لما ابتدت ...

ترفضني القلوب ..
تنـكرني الدروب ..

نفسي اوصف بداية حبي ليكي ... ونهاية جرحي فيكي ...

لكني لاني بارفضك ...
بارفض دمــــــعي حـــــــــــــزني عليكي 

لكني لاني بارفضك ...
بارفض اكون ليكي حبيب ومن زيك قريب 

[gl]لكني لاني بحبك ....  لسه بارفض ارفضك ؟؟؟[/gl]

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

كلام جميل ......... 
معليهوش تعديل ....... 
ولا محتاج تبديل ............. 

بس ليه ........ 
كل ما أقراه ..... 
أحس فيه حزن دفين ....


هي عنبه مضايقاك ولا حاجه لسمح الله ........ 
ده إنتوا ما لحقتوش 
:D 

:D

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الموضوع مش موضوع عنبة ....

الموضوع موضوع .... اني انسان ..

والانســـان ========= مجموعة من الاحاسيس
والاحاسيس ========= تتجسد بكلمة
والكلمـــــة ========= تنبع من النفس
والنفــــــس ========= شخصية
والشخصية  ========= هي ......................الانسان

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

مقطتفات  


[gl] حبي ليكي حب اشتيــــاق [/gl] 
[gl] وانتي فهماه كله جفــــاء [/gl] 

[gl] حبي ليكي نبضه كبــرياء [/gl] 
[gl] وانتي فكراه لحظة انحناء [/gl] 

______________________________________________

ملاكي 

خديني .. دوبيني .. من هواكي شربيني .. واسكني عمري وسنيني 

هلاكي 


خديني .. دوبيني .. من دمايا شربيني .. وفداكي عمري وسنيني

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

نفسي احقق ما نفسي ...

نفسي اكون ليكي ...
نفسي اكون بيكي ..

انا ليكي يا ام العيون العسلية ... 
انا بيكي يا ام الخدود الوردية ...

انا بيكي وليكي انا ....

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

حنين لبلدي الامين


دمعة حنين ...  علي لهفة شوق 
لحن حـزين ...   بيخدني لفــوق 

فوق الجبال ... زي الطيور 
بين السحاب ... الف وادور 

اسرح بخيالي ...  واناجي حالي 

تتوه احلامي    

وارجع بخيالي ... لنفس مكاني 


بين دمعة حنين ... ولحن حزين 

دمعة حنين ..... علي طول السنين 
لحن حـزين ...... في طـــول الانين 

طول السنين ... وبعد الانين 
علي بعدي عن بلدي الامين

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

راحت ليالي الزمان اللي كان 
راحت ايام حسيت فيها الحنان

كنت فيها باحلـم اكون 
كنت بيها باخطط اكون 

اكون في الدنيا طاير 
مش افضل فيها حاير

لقيت الدنيا دنيــا تانية
لقيت الناس حاجة تانية

دنيا بتكسروتهدم فيا 
علي ناس بحطـــم فيا 

وفي لحظة اقل من الثانية
سمعت بفكري شريط اغنية 

اغنية في زمانها معايا كـــانت اغنية
معاني جميلة لكن ولا كانت بتأثر فيا 



رفضك يا زماني .... يا اواني .... يا مكاني 
انا عاوز اعيش في كوكب تاني
فيه لسه اماني 
فيه الانسان لسه انسان 
عايش من تاني

----------


## تامر

صديقي العزيز واد كول

احييك على هذه 
الكلمات الرقيقه 
والمعاني الانيقه
التي طارت بنا
وهامت بنا
باجنحه رشيقه
في كل مكان 
وعبرت بنا
في دروب الزمان
منذ بدىء الخليقه
وحتى اخر دقيقه

واتمنى قرائه المزيد من ابداعاتك
اخيك في الله
تامر

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ليه شايفين احلامي خطيئة
ده انا احلامي... لسه بريئة

يمكن فيها فكرة صريحة
او مضمون فكرتها جريئة

لكن عمر الحلم ما يبقي خطيئة
طول ما القلب مشغول بحبيبــة

ده حتي الحلم بيبقي حقيقة
لما القلب يلاقي حــب وليفـة

ليه‍ بتحاولوا تقيدوا في قلبي حريقـة
انا قلبي حتي مشـــــــــاعره رقيقة



ليه بتقولوا الحب حرام
ليه بتقولوا لا يا غـــرام

والحب لغيري احلي كلام
وانا ليا كله جـــــراح وآلام

ليه بتقيدوا في قلبي النار
ليه بتقولوا لقلبي احتـــــار

ده انا قلبي كله خضار
ليه يتقسم بالاســــوار

انا مش هأرضي تقولوا خطيئة
انا احلامي لسه خطاها بريئة
ولازم اخلي منهـــــــــا حقيقة

وبخطـوة واضحـة جريئة
وبحب مشاعــره رقيقة
وبكلمة واحــدة صريحة
هاقول للكـــــل حقيقة

قلبي مشغـول بحبيبة

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الله يا كول

بجد من أجمل ما قرأت لك  :: 

فعلاً عمر ما الحب يكون خطيئة ، و لا الحلم خطيئة 

جميلة و رقيقة جدا الخاطرة دي يا كول  :: 
تسلم ايدك  ::

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

::  اسلام 

متكسفنيش بقه  وتسلم علي مجاملتك وتشجيعك

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عــــــــــــرفت خلاص سكتي
بعـــــــــــــد توهتي في دنيتي
وشفــــــــــــــت طيف فكرتي
لما خلصــــــت في الدنيا لفتي
وعرفت اني اندبحــت بقسوتي
واني كنت باسعي لاخـــــرتي
لما خليت الدموع سهــــــرتي
ونسيت طــــــــــريقي لمنيتي
لما فكرت اني باحبس حريتي
في دنيا حستهــــــــــا غربتي
واتاريها بدايــــــــــــة لدنيتي
في حضــــــن حبايبي ولمتي
وحققت بيهـــــم وفيهم نشوتي
ومرادي اللي حــــــدد سكتي
لما حضني لملـــــــم اسرتي
والقرب منهم برد لـــــوعتي
وضحكهم داعـــب ضحكتي
وبرد ليلي ســــــاب مخدتي
لما شهد جـــــاورت فرشتي

----------


## حسام عمر

كلامك رائع 



واد كول مش معقول ::

----------

